# Doug got two as well



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2014)

Doug's (Potterychef) award shots
http://mccorquodale.net/hjc/2014/20145181.jpg

http://mccorquodale.net/hjc/2014/20145182.jpg


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 24, 2014)

YAY! 
The first is a stunner


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2014)

Doug has some awesome plants too!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats to Doug. Speaking of whom, did someone here win the bellatulum album he had on eBay?


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats to Doug (PotteryChef) on the awards! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2014)

eOrchids said:


> Congrats to Doug (PotteryChef) on the awards! :clap:


Yes, congrats, Doug!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 26, 2014)

Congratulations Doug!!!! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2014)

Don't see pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

